# Thinking about the Diamondback toolbelts?



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

I have been looking at getting a new, "nice" set of toolbags. I don't mind spending the money on a good set of American made bags ($411.00!) for the electrician ones made by Diamondback. I have only seen one set in person and it seemed very well made. Does anyone have any personal experience with them? 

P.S. First time poster but I love the site so far. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rock-it man (May 2, 2007)

Hey Matt, dont have any experience with diamond back, but they look great. Only advice I would have for you would be to learn to spell electrician if thats how you make your living. You have mis-spelled it in your post, your profile, and your avatar. I hope you had your buisness cards proofed before you ran them!


----------



## framer dude (Jul 21, 2010)

i had a set of oxys they are no where near as good as my diamond backs had my custom diamondbacks about a month now love them wouldnt change them for anything


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Must be nice to have enough work to even consider laying out almost 5 Franklins for a new tool belt


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

i got a new set of oxy lights they have been sitting in my garage for 2 months don't know if i want them or go diamond backs instead since they look more like what i am looking for


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the oxy's. I use mine all time when I'm outside working. They are super comfortable and you can do a whole day with them on and they not be a bother. Built dam tough as well. There's a guy on a site near me who has some DB grizzlys and he has so many tools in the thing he can hardly move around. Was gonna ask him if I could try them out after the day was over but I left before I got a chance. They are just so expensive for what you get. They looked like a cheap brand compared to my oxy's. I think he paid $350+ for them :w00t:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Even you "rock-it-man". Seems my fingers move faster than my brain sometimes.

I will check my spelling before I post. I will check my spelling before I post
I will check my spelling before I post. I will check my spelling before I post
I will check my spelling before I post. I will check my spelling before I post

There just like in school.:clap: BTW "ELECTRICIAN"

Also, just noticed that there are a few of you guys from Ontario on here. I just got my lunch box from L. May MFG. out of Sudbury, Ont. Damn you guys make a nice lunch box.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to CT Matt, good to see you are thick skinned and can take a bit of ribbing.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

hehe yeah no joke i think everyone goes through the paces on one thread or another, welcome [email protected] oh yeah we wanna see that repeated at least 50 times


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Irishslave said:


> Must be nice to have enough work


Don't be typing that crap. Don't be negative. Think positive!


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I think Greg should be a motivational speaker lol, Hey Greg you ever live near Pennsauken? Man you look familiar.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Greg Di said:


> Don't be typing that crap. Don't be negative. Think positive!


 I'm always amazed by this positive/negative thing. It's like the democrat/republican thing, Irrelevant. I have two sets of Occidentials, Thank You. Many times the best of us fall into a red ink position. i know you are respected on this board so I will spare you any indignities, however don't imply that the sit-rep is due to a negative attitude. Come open up shop in Missouri and see if you can keep a positive spin in a dead market


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Irish Slave,

I do think it is important to keep a positive attitude. When I keep a negative attitude it keeps us stuck in our (failing) ways.

When I am positive I can better

Improvise

Adapt 

and

Overcome


----------



## Knighton (Feb 5, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> I'm always amazed by this positive/negative thing. It's like the democrat/republican thing, Irrelevant. I have two sets of Occidentials, Thank You. Many times the best of us fall into a red ink position. i know you are respected on this board so I will spare you any indignities, however don't imply that the sit-rep is due to a negative attitude. Come open up shop in Missouri and see if you can keep a positive spin in a dead market


 
I'm with you! I don't think it's necessarily being negative, but rather realistic. People call me a pessimist, but I'm actually just a realist! Folks love to talk about being positive as if you can wish your bills paid!

For what those oxys cost, you could sell one of them and put yourself back in the black...temporarily!


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> Don't be typing that crap. Don't be negative. Think positive!


Amen! I have a hard time staying postive all the time, but you need a way to stay positive. After all, how many truly successful people are pessimists? Americans built America. Not the other way around. 

Not knocking anybody here. I know it's tough! I need a pep talk every once in a while too. It's been a tough couple of years, and I have had to make some adjustments. I'm no Tony Robbins, but I know that positive thinking helps.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I need a good apron.

Nail bags scratch things.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

Life isn't perfect, even when there is lots of work. We just need to focus on the things that are good in our lives right now. Like our families and loved ones. The fact that when work does pick up (and it will) we are physically able to get up and go to work. That we have the skills and knowledge to put food on our tables. I don't go to church or preach at anybody about there life but staying focused on the good things in life works for me.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I need a good apron.
> 
> Nail bags scratch things.


For some reason I couldn't get a copy of this posted tonite.

Go to Fastcap Ballistic Apron

I have two of these and love them when I don't want to wear wear my big belt.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I’m positive when I say that … $411.00 is way more than I would ever spend on a tool belt. 
I looked over the pics on their website and honestly, I haven’t carried that much unnecessary crap in my pouches since I was a 1st year apprentice… almost 30-years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

DuMass said:


> I’m positive when I say that … $411.00 is way more than I would ever spend on a tool belt.
> I looked over the pics on their website and honestly, I haven’t carried that much unnecessary crap in my pouches since I was a 1st year apprentice… almost 30-years ago.


The size of the bags was one of my concerns as well. I know you don't have to load them full but they did look alittle big. I'm tall and skinny so that is always a concern. The cost is all relative if they last. I usually charge $75 to install a celling fan, did 5 in one house. One days work, belts paid for.


----------

